# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  What will you kill the guy above you with?

## Chrommie

Forum game. Everything goes. Pics , aslong as they are thumbnails .

----------


## bt411

Time for a new Main Character :devil:

----------


## Ground Zero

A Rusty Spork because he didn't post it as a thumbnail.

----------


## Trollblod

> A Rusty Spork because he didn't post it as a thumbnail.


A chinese armyshovel, 'cause of that scary avatar...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzpRh-ZE9Mo

----------


## d3rrial

A silenced Cheytac M200  :Smile: 
[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## Unholyshaman

I will kill _SkHiEnEgP_ with a ban because he would die if he can't troll the shoutbox anymore :P

*glares at the poster below me*

----------


## Sneakylemons

*I would kill U[S] with my mind.. because I'm just that ****ing awesome..
<3*

----------


## Zantas

I would kill Sneakylemons by dipping him/her into a bath of heated liquid chocolate.

----------


## Ground Zero

I could kill Cat[Purr] a normal name change.

----------


## Zoidberg

I would crash a plane into Ground Zero.

----------


## Ground Zero

> I would crash a plane into Ground Zero.



Too far man... too far.

----------


## Chrommie

I would send a skilled religious assassin who is armed with deadly machinery after GZ.
[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## I Hypnotoad I

> I would crash a plane into Ground Zero.



I would crash TWO planes into Ground Zero.

EDIT: FUUUUUU Chrommie beat me to it.
I would take a blade to his balls and hypnotize him to give himself a vasectomy for stealing my post. D=

----------


## Chrommie

Hypnotoad, I would kill you with a dental drill, while electroshocking you.[spoiler][/spoiler]

----------


## Trollblod

I would kill you with an axe-guitar!

----------


## Opirity

I wouldnt kill uncle vin, i just cant.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

A rake .

----------


## m0rbidang3l

the shishkabob from fallout 3

----------


## Mr.Zunz

With a sandvich stained in a mix of jarate and bonk!. because TF2 is just more win then BF:H.

----------


## d3rrial

Heartattack >: )

----------


## Zantas

I kill SkHiEnEgp with a video YouTube - Buggles - Video killed the radio star 1979

----------


## d3rrial

I will kill Cat[Purr]'s self esteem with dis: YouTube
 :Cool:

----------


## ~Jagris

I'd kill you by: cloning you 100x times and have you fight to the death! The winner gets a anything he wants (I really drown him to death with bong water). And if they refuse to play I will preform a surgery to place electro pads directly on there brain and on there spinal column. Everytime they don't fight they get shocked.

----------


## d3rrial

I kill you by stabbing you with my USB-Stick.

----------


## Confucius

I will send my ninja panda assassins to kill the poster above and the post below who attempts but fails at killing me because of my samurai panda guards.

----------


## Trekz

Obama Dildo!

----------


## d3rrial

You get killed by triforce

_▲
▲ ▲

----------


## The Toxic Deer

Ill kill u with massive amounts of win(a triforce)

▲
▲ ▲

WTF HOWD U DO THAT? ITS LIKE U USED AN INVISIBLE CHARACTER! or like a grey underscore. IDFK

----------


## d3rrial

Lowreps can't triforce on mmowned. Since you're already toxic Imma kill you with Antidote...

----------


## alj03

I will kill you with my hair... what kind is unknown.

----------


## d3rrial

Then I kill you with my Sonic Screwdriver.

----------


## Trollblod

I will kill you with your own face.

----------


## ViND_

I will kill Vinland by putting a stuffed animal in his mouth and suffocating him.

A beautiful death.

----------


## alj03

I will kill you with my giant fish.

----------


## Zoidberg

I'll blow your head up with a vuvuzela.

----------


## Trollblod

I will kill you by putting electricity in your pond.

----------

